# Alright, who won it!? (Green 3p)



## bigburly912 (Sep 11, 2018)

I know everyone saw the Green 3P on our favorite auction site. Just wondering who the lucky winner is. : D


----------



## id30209 (Sep 11, 2018)

Bigburly912 said:


> I know everyone saw the Green 3P on our favorite auction site. Just wondering who the lucky winner is. : D



LOOOOOL
I was asking my self the same question!
Don't be shy, come up....(to the owner)


----------



## bigburly912 (Sep 11, 2018)

I was in it for a little while then it just blew up.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Sep 11, 2018)

I was in until $150, I would have ponied up more if I didn't just buy a bike. Curious to see who won but like most of the fleabay lights the new owners don't seem to be on here. I get e-mails on my blog from time to time with cool old lights and it's amazing how many haven't heard of CPF. Heck I've been collecting for almost 10 years now and just got on here last year.


----------

